
Analyze a Soccer Game Using Tensorflow Object Detection and OpenCV (2018) - wilsonfiifi
https://towardsdatascience.com/analyse-a-soccer-game-using-tensorflow-object-detection-and-opencv-e321c230e8f2?gi=a370231cdec7
======
PaulRobinson
I remember when this article was knocking around during last Summer, and came
away thinking "nope, that's not how to analy[s|z]e a [football|soccer] game".

I have people inside a Premier League club just _waiting_ for me to be able to
throw OpenCV at an archive of video and turn it into something useful they can
do something with, and have had for a couple of years now. I think in 2019 we
might get there, but it isn't quite this.

Object detection isn't enough, and drawing paths isn't enough. You need to
know which player is which, where on the pitch they are, the phase of the game
(knowing who has possession is enough, but knowing current score and minutes
of play elapsed is also helpful), how long the player has been on the pitch,
etc., etc.

At that point you can then start to do some real analysis. It's doable, but
not trivial, and this is only the start.

Good work on the object detection though.

If anybody reading this thinks they know how to do the above and is interested
in having an interesting conversation about it, feel free to ping me...

~~~
kamarg
Do PL players wear those tracker bra looking things like players in the MLS
do? If so, could you combine that data to determine who's who?

~~~
pbalau
Those things don't provide location information. On top of that, getting
location info with the accuracy needed in cases like this is extremely hard.

------
nbpalomino
Really interesting application of Tensorflow and OpenCV, Kudos for choosing
Peru's match in World Cup 2018 after 36 years of waiting.

------
brookview
Unfortunately this is not a 'REAL' analysis at all. Just a homework-ish object
detection.

It is like equalizing some fact based data reports in an Excel sheet to an
advanced neural network model.

------
t3hprofit
"sportsball". I love it.

~~~
johnwyles
I saw that too! They can label the team names but cannot name the other
objects "Players" and "Football"?

------
nik736
Where is the analysis?

